
Interview with GitLab CEO Sid Sijbrandij - ohaikbai
https://www.businessinsider.com/gitlab-ceo-sid-sijbrandij-interview-2019-3
======
vashnavik
Very interesting. I've really enjoyed reading this story, congrats GitLab
folks!

Can anyone recommend any other similar story to read?

